# Made Nasty Butter, Help!



## kenman (Jan 7, 2010)

I purchased 4 gallons of fresh cows milk from a local dairy. Let the cream rise in the fridge. Separated the cream off. Let the cream come to room temperature. Put it in the mixer with the paddle to work it. After an hour, we had butter. Strained it, washed it. Cooled it. Tried it on a potato and it tasted nasty, like it had a garlic flavor. This is milk from a 250 cow milk herd that is eating corn silage and grass hay. It would take a lot of wild garlic to flavor 1000 plus gallons in the bulk tank. Anyone out there with any suggestions of my mistake?


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

It sounds like you didn't make a mistake. It sounds like the whole herd of cows got some wild garlic in the grass hay.

Save that butter for making garlic bread and meals you like garlic with. You can start over with some fresh cream. You might mention to the dairy farmer about the garlic taste. I'm sure you aren't the only person that got it. Could be you'd get a refund or some more milk to replace what you bought.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

That's too bad after all that work. I agree with Fla Gal and I would maybe add some grated Parmesan cheese to it and freeze it for future use on Garlic Bread. Or maybe you can use it to saute shrimp, chicken or scallops in. Make a cream sauce?

I would also mention it to the farmer. I am sure he/she would want to know.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Fla Gal said:


> Could be you'd get a refund or some more milk to replace what you bought.


I don't think the farmer should have to replace the milk simply because the cows got into a bunch of garlic. Or possibly it was his feed, or something with his equipment, in which it would be different.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

My thought is was on the start to clabber or turn bad . I am not an expert on butter making. Does the milk have an off flavor when drank alone? Fresh or nonpasturized milk does not like to chang tempature to much before it will sour


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Is it possible any of your equipment might have been in contact with garlic?

Does the milk taste garlicky? If not, I'd suspect it was something that came after the milk and butter were separated.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What oes the MILK taste like?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I second what welshmom said. 
Could there have been something added to the cream by mistake for it to take so long to turn, and to have that off taste?


Personally I like garlic mashed potatoes


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi, If cows eat to much fresh clover this can make butter taste like that, It turned me off butter for year where I was child, as this was made by my Aunty Mag and I love her butter but one one bad batch of clover cream and it was about ten year before I would eat butter, and even to this day unless I make the butter I will not have butter on my sandwiches, I know that crazy,


----------



## Maplelawnfarm (Apr 26, 2010)

"Contaminants" will be concentrated in the cream, so you might not taste something "off" in the milk. 
So sorry : (


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Farm 36 said:


> My thought is was on the start to clabber or turn bad . I am not an expert on butter making. Fresh or nonpasturized milk does not like to chang tempature to much before it will sour


We've made butter from fresh Jersey milk for the past 8 years. Won't call ourselves experts, but we've seen (and tasted) plenty of butter!! We've always let the cream rise to the top, scoop it off and let it sit on the counter to come to room temp before churning. This does let the raw milk start to culture which usually brings our a sweeter taste in the butter.



Sanza said:


> I second what welshmom said.
> Could there have been something added to the cream by mistake for it to take so long to turn, and to have that off taste?


Sound more like the cows got in to clover or garlic grass! It happens. 

We've had butter come in 10-15 minutes and sometimes it takes over an hour! Depends on a lot of factors, including the method used to churn the cream, the volume you're trying to churn and the temperature of the cream.

I agree to mark this butter as 'garlic-ky' and freeze it for when you want to add butter to garlic mashed veggies or on a roast (or grilled steak - YUM!)


----------

